# Swedish: rettröskel



## sakvaka

_Jag vet om att vildsvin som frekvent blev störda har mycket låg rettröskel......och har gått till anfall tillsynes utan kultingar i "fara"._

(Källa, #9)

Ehm... vad betyder 'rettröskel' i detta sammanhang? När jag översätter den till engelska (och vidare till finska), är t.ex. "irritation threshold" ett acceptabelt förslag?

Tack på förhand!


----------



## Typiskt

Ja, irritation threshold fungerar nog bra.


----------



## sakvaka

Det gick snabbt! Jag skulle också vilja veta om ordet består av delar som i och för sig har någon betydelse. _Rett_ + _röskel_, _rett_ + _tröskel_...? Så synd att min ordlista inte undsätter mig den här gången!

Kan man ersätta ordet och använda ett annat uttrycke istället?


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag har faktiskt aldrig hört ordet, och min spontana reaktion är att det är mer eller mindre ihopsnickrat av just den här användaren. Jag tolkar det dock som "den gräns vid vilken någon är att betrakta som uppretad". Ordet består av rötterna_ reta_ och just _tröskel_ och tycks vara inspirerat av det vedertagna _smärttröskel_ (den gräns vid vilken något uppfattas som _smärta_).


----------



## Typiskt

Tjahzi said:


> Jag har faktiskt aldrig hört ordet, och min spontana reaktion är att det är mer eller mindre ihopsnickrat av just den här användaren. Jag tolkar det dock som "den gräns vid vilken någon är att betrakta som uppretad". Ordet består av rötterna_ reta_ och just _tröskel_ och tycks vara inspirerat av det vedertagna _smärttröskel_ (den gräns vid vilken något uppfattas som _smärta_).



Jag hade inte heller hört ordet tidigare, men jag googlade lite och det verkade vara ett vanligt begrepp för att beskriva hur lättretlig ett djur är.


----------



## Tjahzi

Där ser man!


----------



## e2efour

Jag tycker att låg rettröskel ("easily provoked") kan användas med fördel när det gäller ett djurs beteende. Det är inte en fråga om irritation (som djur knappast visar) men om aggression, och då kan man lämpligt tala om aggressionströskel, lätt aggressiva och kanske lättretliga.

"Irritation threshold" är ett uttryck man ser på säkerhetsdatablad i samband med kemikalier och används inte för att beskriva vildsvin, björn och älg, djur som många svenskar tycks vara rädda för.


----------



## trosabon

Varför inte "trigger"


----------



## JohanIII

Uppdelningen är alltså ret-tröskel (bara ett t i ret). Tröskel = vad som finns på golvet under en stängd dörr, som man måste kliva över för att komma in i nästa rum. [´Schäkta om jag är övertydlig.]

Jag skulle säga att även djur har olika nivåer av negativa reaktioner. Har mött älg, björn, ren, o lite till, till fots.
De kan vara mycket skygga, lite rädda men nyfikna, eller om de blev överraskade, lite arga/rädda.
 (De förbaskade stöddiga rådjuren däremot, grrr, har jag jagat ur trädgårdar - de var jämrans coola med att de kunde springa fortare än jag)
Dock - när man sedan nämner "gått till anfall" skulle jag absolut använda aggression i stället för irritation, dvs aggressionströskel (aggression threshold). Särskilt om vildsvin...


----------

